
Bookmarklets are Dead (2014) - dceddia
https://medium.com/making-instapaper/bookmarklets-are-dead-d470d4bbb626
======
donatj
I've got a handful in my bookmark bar that still appear to work. I think the
rumors of the death may be greatly exaggerated.

